# Frank James (INFJ YouTuber) Interviewed By ENFP Male



## Respect

Hello ENFPs! In this interview, I got a chance to talk to INFJ YouTuber Frank James on what it's like to be an INFJ Ni-Fe BS/C(P) FF. We started the interview talking about Frank being a walking contradiction being tribe above self because he has Ni+Fe first but having play last (not wanting to expend energy for the tribe). He talked about wanting to serve the tribe but from a distance. We then got in the conversation if work is personal for him and socializing is impersonal which confirmed the Ti and Fe axis. Not long after, we got sucked in the "things" conversation since we're both single observers (lead Ni and lead Ne). We could have talked forever but we needed to wrap it up before we get too carried away.

INFJ Ni-Fe BS/C(P) FF: 
Blast (B) = Ni+Fe 
Sleep (S) = Ni+Ti 
Consume (C) = Ti+Se 
Play (P) = Fe+Se 
FF = Masculine Ni, Feminine Fe, Masculine Ti, Feminine Se, Tester and Visual mode of learning).

Watch the interview here:


----------



## Llyralen

Yay! I’m about to watch it! I’m a big fan of FJ, so I’m excited! I will give feedback after.


----------



## Clare_Bare

My boi Frank James !!!
Frank is a perfect example of ENTP's being attracted to INFJ's. 💕
There is something about them (NF's) that we NT's just can't resist .....


----------



## Llyralen

@Respect. That observation about Fi-Te can work with anyone but picky about socialization and Ti-Fe being the other way around was very interesting!


----------



## Respect

Llyralen said:


> @Respect. That observation about Fi-Te can work with anyone but picky about socialization and Ti-Fe being the other way around was very interesting!


Thanks! Yeah, it was confirmed by many Fi-Te vs Ti-Fe axis people which I found to be a great cross-check and also learning how to deal with people better in real life.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

I'm a big fan of him! His videos are always funny. Look forward to your video.


----------

